# UPDATE: RER Software Update Available Through Chrysler Directly



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't want anyone who may have read the other thread to overlook this, so I started a new thread. I went into the Chrysler website and looked around for mygig information. There is a link that says FREE IPHONE 4 RADIO UPGRADE. I selected the link and it takes you to a page where you have to enter the last 8 digits of your VIN to verify if your radio is eligible. 

So I plug in the last 8 digits of my VIN and a pop up says that my 2010 VOLKSWAGEN ROUTAN IS ELIGIBLE FOR THE UPDATE and tells me to input my information to get a free DVD by mail. I plugged in my data and another popup said that I will receive the DVD by mail within 4 weeks. 

Here is the link:

https://qna.extra.chrysler.com/rhb/rhbRadioSoftwareUpdateRequest.do

It looks like Chrysler is recognizing the Routans in this matter and providing the free support/update. 

What I wonder now is if the update will be limited to the Iphone 4 patch or a complete update to 2.402 or later. I will let everyone know when I receive the DVD and tell you what my radio says after the update.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

RER is just the head unit that includes the Navi, correct? Not the similar looking head-unit that has the HDD, blue-tooth, Sirius, etc. but no Navi? Seems odd to exclude the non-Navi folks if the iPhone4 firmware update is for the bluetooth or mp3 stuff.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Zambee500 said:


> RER is just the head unit that includes the Navi, correct? Not the similar looking head-unit that has the HDD, blue-tooth, Sirius, etc. but no Navi? Seems odd to exclude the non-Navi folks if the iPhone4 firmware update is for the bluetooth or mp3 stuff.


You probably aren't excluded, just need to wait longer until the patch is ready. Here is "Apple® Phone and iPod Compatibility Test Results" page I found on Chrysler's website: click here to view.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Okey doke. I put in my VIN and it said I didn't qualify because I don't have the proper head unit. No rush for me though anyway....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Zambee500 said:


> Okey doke. I put in my VIN and it said I didn't qualify because I don't have the proper head unit. No rush for me though anyway....


Do you have an RER?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The RBZ non-navigation touch screen radio update is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5388802-RBZ-Radio-Software-Enhancements


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

showtz said:


> The RBZ non-navigation touch screen radio update is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5388802-RBZ-Radio-Software-Enhancements


Thanks. This was the answer to the question I didn't know how to ask. Sure wish everything could be simply done through VAG-COM.


----------

